# Urdu: having form of/shape of



## Chhaatr

_is waqt maiN "aziizam" aur "baa wujuud-e-iiN" _*ruupii*_ chiRyaa'oN ke shikaar ke li'e Urdu luGhat _*ruupii*_ jaNgal kii or kuuch kar rahaa huuN. agar naa kaamyaab rahaa to word reference _*ruupii*_ chaupaal meN paNchoN se mashwarah karne phir Haazir hoN gaa!_

I could not find *ruupii *in Urdu luGhat.  Is this word not used in Urdu?

Could you suggest another word that would fit in the above sentences, please?

Many thanks!


----------



## marrish

- _numaa_ نُما
- _shakl kaa_ شکل کا
- _ruup kaa_ روپ کا
- _ke mushaabih_ کے مشابِہ
- _kii maanind_ کی مانند
- _misl-e-_ مثلِ 
- _jaisaa_ جیسا
 اس وقت میں عزیزم اور باوجودایں *روپ کے* چڑیاؤں [کی چڑیوں] کے شکار کے لئے اردو لغت *نما* جنگل کی طرف کوچ کر رہا ہوں۔ اگر ناکامیاب [ناکام] رہا تو ایک چوپال *مثلِ *ورڈ ریفرنس*** میں پنچوں سے مشورہ کرنے پھر حاضر ہوں گا!۔
Does it make any sense?

***A nice example of a mixed izaafat which according to a rule should not exist (Ar.+En.)


----------



## Chhaatr

تفصیلی جواب کے لئےبہت شکریہ

اَپ کی مثال بہتر ہے


----------



## marrish

میرے جواب کی قدر شناسی کا شکریہ  پر میں نے یوں ہی کئی باتیں چھوڑی ہیں جو دماغ میں آئی تھیں۔ اس پیارے جملے کے مصنف آپ ہی ہیں اس لیے بندہ کی توقع ہے آپ ہی بتائیں۔ میری کوشش تھی کہ میں میں کافی حد تک الفاظ بتاؤں کہ آپ آگے اپنی بات بنا سکیں۔

Edit: transliteration on demand


----------



## Chhaatr

حوصلہ افزائ  کے لئے شکریہ


آپ کی اور آپ جیسے دیگر اُردودانوں کی صحبت کا نتیجہ ہے کہ اب ٹرانسلٹریشن کی ضرورت
نہیں محسوس ہوتی


----------



## Gope

Chhaatr said:


> I could not find *ruupii *in Urdu luGhat.  Is this word not used in Urdu?


 Chhaatr saaHib, when you say urdu luGhat, do you mean any Urdu dictionary, or some well-known standard Urdu dictionary?


----------



## Chhaatr

Gope jii, by Urdu lughat I meant:

http://www.urduencyclopedia.org/urdudictionary/


----------



## Qureshpor

Gope said:


> I could not find *ruupii *in Urdu luGhat. Is this word not used in Urdu? [...]


I think by "ruupii", Chhaatr SaaHib probably meant "ruup vaalii".


----------



## Sheikh_14

Chhaatr said:


> _is waqt maiN "aziizam" aur "baa wujuud-e-iiN" _*ruupii*_ chiRyaa'oN ke shikaar ke li'e Urdu luGhat _*ruupii*_ jaNgal kii or kuuch kar rahaa huuN. agar naa kaamyaab rahaa to word reference _*ruupii*_ chaupaal meN paNchoN se mashwarah karne phir Haazir hoN gaa!_
> 
> I could not find *ruupii *in Urdu luGhat.  Is this word not used in Urdu?
> 
> Could you suggest another word that would fit in the above sentences, please?
> 
> Many thanks!



Well ruupi is used in the words be-ruupi or beruupiyah- The two to my knowledge denote any thing or person which cannot conform to a single personality and hence shapeless. Not sure whether the former has been formalized but it is used in general speak.


----------



## Qureshpor

Sheikh_14 said:


> Well ruupi is used in the words be-ruupi or beruupiyah- The two to my knowledge denote any thing or person which cannot conform to a single personality and hence shapeless. Not sure whether the former has been formalized but it is used in general speak.


The word you have in mind is "bah-ruup" from which one gets "bah-ruupiyaa". And bah is short for bahu (many) [cf. bahut]

بہروپ बहरूप _bah-rūp_, s.m.=_bahu-rūp_, q.v.s.v. _bahu_.


----------



## marrish

I think in Urdu there is no suffix -ruupii unlike Hindi. I hope it is clear, but we do have other words with it like _kuruup_ (opposite of _suDaul_).


----------



## Faylasoof

Chhaatr said:


> _is waqt maiN "aziizam" aur "baa wujuud-e-iiN" _*ruupii*_ chiRyaa'oN ke shikaar ke li'e Urdu luGhat _*ruupii*_ jaNgal kii or kuuch kar rahaa huuN. agar naa kaamyaab rahaa to word reference _*ruupii*_ chaupaal meN paNchoN se mashwarah karne phir Haazir hoN gaa!_
> 
> I could not find *ruupii *in Urdu luGhat.  Is this word not used in Urdu?
> 
> Could you suggest another word that would fit in the above sentences, please?
> 
> Many thanks!


 We use _ruup_ so why not _ruupii_ - and I mean _ruupii_, not _ruupiyah_ / _rupyah_.

*روپی ruupii* = خوبصورت _xuub-Suurat = good looking, comely, handsome, beautiful, pretty etc._


----------



## Chhaatr

Faylasoof SaaHib the meaning of _ruupii_ I had in mind was of "_numaa_".

Have you come across this meaning of _ruupii_ in Urdu?

Thanks!


----------



## marrish

^ So it appears you were asking for a suffix.


----------



## Chhaatr

_Dost, lagtaa hai merii opening post ne shak kii ko'ii gunjaa'ish chhoR hii dii!_


----------



## marrish

Chhaatr said:


> _Dost, lagtaa hai merii opening post ne shak kii ko'ii gunjaa'ish chhoR hii dii!_


_chaleN dekhiye kyaa hotaa hae, Faylasoof SaaHib aap ko aur ham sab ko kyaa jawaab dene jaa rahe haiN._


----------



## Faylasoof

Chhaatr said:


> Faylasoof SaaHib the meaning of _ruupii_ I had in mind was of "_numaa_".
> 
> Have you come across this meaning of _ruupii_ in Urdu?
> 
> Thanks!


 Chhaatr SaaHib, shaayad maiN ne aap kii *ruupii chiRyaa'oN *ko apnaa shikaar banaa diyaa hae! 

I think it may depend on where an Urduphone may hail from to use _ruupii_ in this sense, i.e. _numaa. _ Now I know Urduphones _across the subcontinent_ so now I have to think if the ones who use it were entirely from India or not. But I don't really see a problem of using _ruupii_ in this sense. 
... and did any of our masters of Urdu use it or are currently using it will require some checking.


----------



## marrish

Sorry I'm not one, what I said in post #2 is what I could make of it. I can see nor Alfaaz neither QP bhaa'ii ne yahaaN bole. Cilquiestuens SaaHib bole to aur achchhaa ho gaa!


----------



## Chhaatr

Faylasoof SaaHib I feel my Urdu speaking friends from India won't have any doubt about _ruupii_ the way I have used and would themselves construct sentences incorporating this word (in jest, the way I've done).  This could probably be due to greater exposure to Hindi compared to Urdu speakers elsewhere.


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> Sorry I'm not one, what I said in post #2 is what I could make of it. I can see nor Alfaaz neither QP bhaa'ii ne yahaaN bole. Cilquiestuens SaaHib bole to aur achchhaa ho gaa!


  I may have misunderstood you and perhaps I've misunderstood Chhaatr SaaHib too whose use of the term *ruupii chiRyaa'oN*_ [ke]_ (we'd say *ruupii chiRyoN *_[ke] _) I'd translate as "pretty birds", being a reference to the words "aziizam" and _"baa wujuud-e-iiN", _which I assumed he found appealing. So_ for me_ the use of _ruupii_ here is as used in normally Urdu, i.e. _xuub-Suurat_, and not "_numaa_".


----------



## Chhaatr

^ Faylasoof SaaHib _chiRyaaoN_ is wrong. I should've typed _chiRyoN.  _However I wanted _numaa_ (a very common word) which I use very frequently but couldn't recall at the time of composing those sentences.  It is a revealation that you took it to mean _xuubSuurat_.


----------



## Faylasoof

Chhaatr said:


> Faylasoof SaaHib I feel my Urdu speaking friends from India won't have any doubt about _ruupii_ the way I have used and would themselves construct sentences incorporating this word (in jest, the way I've done).  This could probably be due to greater exposure to Hindi compared to Urdu speakers elsewhere.


 This is what I felt although in  Urdu normally we use _ruupii_ to mean as I said above. I well understand your argument though: precisely because of greater exposure to Hindi of these Urduphones, they'll get the sense you were implying. But from a, let us say, "_traditional_" use of the word in Urdu it would be understood rather differently at first glance, at least, but I can see that going from _ruup_ to _ruupii_ is not that big a leap.


----------



## Chhaatr

Thank you very much Faylasoof SaaHib.


----------



## Faylasoof

Chhaatr said:


> ^ Faylasoof SaaHib _chiRyaaoN_ is wrong. I should've typed _chiRyoN.  _However I wanted _numaa_ (a very common word) which I use very frequently but couldn't recall at the time of composing those sentences.  It is a revelation that you took it to mean _xuubSuurat_.


 Chhaatr SaaHib, _*ruup*_ as used in standard Urdu has two meanings:
1)Beauty, elegance
2) Form, guise
Your above construct to me was a bit ambiguous and I took the first meaning since you have once before praised the beautiful sound of _some_ Urdu words. I think I started to read your mind too much!

The second meaning is also commonly used in the sense such as *3ajab ruup dikhaanaa* = _to show a strange side_ / _*form*_. This has negative connotation and here _ruup_ is more to do with _form_ than beauty but *ruup dikhaanaa* by itself can be ambiguous since it also means _to show one's beautiful face__._ 

So it does depend how and in what combination the word *ruup* appears. 
_
to janaab, ruup lafZ ke bhii 3ajab ruup nikle, balkeh yeh kaheN keh ruup ek 3ajab numaa lafZ hae aur is ke ka'ii ruup haiN_!  

[Yes, Chhaatr SaaHib I know, but I refrained from butting in because I've heard some people use it and they insist on it being OK! Glad to see that we are singing unison in the same chorus on this issue!]


----------



## Chhaatr

Ek martabah phir, bahut shukriyah for your informative posts. Much appreciated!


----------



## Faylasoof

Chhaatr said:


> Ek martabah phir, bahut shukriyah for your informative posts. Much appreciated!


 You are welcome!


----------



## marrish

Faylasoof said:


> I may have misunderstood you and perhaps I've misunderstood Chhaatr SaaHib too whose use of the term *ruupii chiRyaa'oN*_ [ke]_ (we'd say *ruupii chiRyoN *_[ke] _) I'd translate as "pretty birds", being a reference to the words "aziizam" and _"baa wujuud-e-iiN", _which I assumed he found appealing. So_ for me_ the use of _ruupii_ here is as used in normally Urdu, i.e. _xuub-Suurat_, and not "_numaa_".


It is best possible. I understand your taking, as Urdu speaker. Still I corrected Chhaatr SaaHib's chiRiyaa'oN in my post #2 and I thin I could read his Hindi mind (if he excuses me for this idiom). 

I see Chhaatr jii knows of and uses -numaa. I hope it is  good as far as he uses it well, but I gave also ''ruup kaa'' which is perfect tasty Urdu.

Edit: I had my finger in these 3aziizam and baa-wujuud-e-iiN so I hope Chhaatr SaaHib has found them not only interesting but appealing as you said, Faylasoof SaaHib.


----------

